# magnetic steering....



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

converting die cast(or plastic) cars into a magnetic steering automatic road scene!
The website is in dutch! http://www.miniatuura.nl/miniatuura/?p=590 




its HO scale ,butt can be adopted to g-scale also!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Would be cool to do that!!!


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

So, you think this will scale-up? I couldn't find much mention beyond N and HO. Keep us apprised of your progress please as I already have a road I plan to "drive" something on.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Can't find it right now (go figure) but if memory serves me correct, I once saw a YouTube video of a garden railroad where there was an automobile that drove around. I believe it even stopped at the grade crossing for the train.


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

DC Car uses infrared, so you can't use it outside. It is based on Faller's Car System.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It looks like what is used on that huge German layout with all of the automation.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

It is a simple matter (and cheap) to get a vehicle to follow a line drawn on the road (including vehicle stops to avoid collision at a bit more $$$). "Tracer kits" are available for under $20.

It is more difficult to use an embedded wire.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Todd:

My Google-foo is failing me. Can you please be a bit more specific than "Tracer kits"? 

Thanks.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

There are a _*whole bunch of kits to do this on ebay and surplus*_. These links will get you started:

Accident avoidance module for Arduino:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arduino-Avo...667?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19e2c14653

Do it yourself line tracer:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/eBOT-SL-DIY...235?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf487096b

Tracked vehicle chassis for line tracer to make a tractor, etc.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Smart-car-c...617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f47f8e11

Video of the line tracer in action:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WWQpGMjKjUs


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok, here is some detailed info from Faller, in English. I had to search a bit, because on their home page they redirect you to their dedicated car web site, in German only.

http://www.faller.de/App/WebObjects/XSeMIPS.woa/cms/page/pid.14.17.109/lg.en/Car-System.html

http://www.faller.de/xs_db/DOKUMENT_DB/www/allgemeines/FALLER_Car_System_2014_EN.pdf

I have never seen this in operation, but I suspect you will need stronger magnets for large scale.

Regards,
Peter.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Todd:

Thanks for the links.

Man, those sure are wiggly!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

A link to this post came up in a different thread. I finally found the video on YouTube that I was looking for. Don't have any further info on it, not sure if someone else knows manufacturer etc.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

To add another doc to Peter's links, here's a catalog. Pretty mind blowing.

http://www.faller.de/xs_db/DOKUMENT_DB/www/allgemeines/FALLER_Car_System_2014_EN.pdf


----------



## EddeBruijn (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello,

Since last november Dutch based Eds Garten Bahn (that's me) offers a G scale Carsystem with chargeable battery powered cars. Link: Eds Garten Bahn

The assortment is growing rapidly. A Woody and a Pickup truck are scheduled for the following months. Prices are shown incl. Dutch VAT (21%) but recent orders into the US showed no additional import duties.

Feel free to ask any question.

Best regards,

Ed


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

The Faller system is amazingly cool. Magnets in the car make the steering follow a steel wire embedded in the road. There was an HO layout with a set of Faller buses at the Train Expo in Wichita earlier this year. It was impressive to see the bus going around a coned-off construction area. The newer system I believe has a way to send the vehicles in for recharging and the ability for them to stop at intersections.


----------



## EddeBruijn (Apr 26, 2015)

Here is the latest addition to my products:






Ed


----------

